

Show HN: Drawception. My browser-based drawing game (picture telephone) - Reedx
http://drawception.com

======
duiker101
This looks really nice! I will give it a try ASAP!

------
tahirpopat
very cool, but a little confusing and some tricky phrases to express visually!
Great concept

